# Swelling on cheek



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

My 10month old Malinois bitch has two identical marble sized "masses" on her jaw/cheek below the eye. When googling it I found a topic here about the same thing with no answer

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/marble-sized-swellings-8985/

I don't think they are absesses. They are marble shaped, hard, and move beneath the skin. They don't seem to cause her any pain or discomfort at all. I e been keeping an eye on them the past week or two with no change. I do plan on bringing her to the vet if they don't go away but am lookin for insight first into what they may be


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

hope the swelling doesn't progress, and if your vet check does get a definitive diagnosis, please pass it on, since the OP in that past thread didn't follow up.
- one poster with another breed did say it was a lymph node that swelled up
- did you watch from the inside when you manipulated them ? (for the pus thing)
...and ignore the marble head sarcasm in advance //lol//


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Leanne Webster said:


> My 10month old Malinois bitch has two identical marble sized "masses" on her jaw/cheek below the eye. When googling it I found a topic here about the same thing with no answer
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/marble-sized-swellings-8985/
> 
> I don't think they are absesses. They are marble shaped, hard, and move beneath the skin. They don't seem to cause her any pain or discomfort at all. I e been keeping an eye on them the past week or two with no change. I do plan on bringing her to the vet if they don't go away but am lookin for insight first into what they may be


Do they look like the pics Maren posted?


----------



## Leanne Webster (Jun 2, 2012)

There was no pus inside or out when manipulated.

Yes looks just like the pictures Maren Posted.


----------

